# 60cm Triangular Hardscape



## rohitsingh_81 (11 Sep 2011)

Dear All,

I am planning to setup triangular layout in my 60 cm. The inspirational tank is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60tI1J4J ... 9&index=16

Please let me know your views on the hardscape
























Also please suggest should I tie this wood to a rock (I tried putting the wood in water and it sank at the bottom without floating) 

thanks in advance..


----------



## Gill (11 Sep 2011)

That Wood is spectacular, Very Well Placed. If it sank then don't need to weigh it down.


----------



## gmartins (11 Sep 2011)

Looks different but cool. somehow reminds me the structure of an old boat lying on a beach.   

GM


----------



## rohitsingh_81 (12 Sep 2011)

Dear all,

I did some drawing but I am not satisfied with this look. Perhaps will try something else. BTW, enclosed some pics which i visualized, your feedback would be appreciable:


----------



## gmartins (12 Sep 2011)

Hi,

nice sketch  Note however that if you use Eleocharis it will be much taller than the plant represented in the sketch.

Personally I would leave the branches unplanted. I'm bit bored of seeing mosses tied to wood. They smooth the texture of the branches. 

Plant heavy in between the branches (e.g. ferns, stems). Taller plants in the middle, smaller plants around. I can't see the plants you have drawn.

cheers,

GM


----------

